# Tipps für Urlaub an der Ostsee bzw. vor allem zu Rostock und Usedom



## GuajoloteReal (18. Mai 2018)

Ich sitze spät, aber doch, an den Planungen für meinen Urlaub im Spätsommer und überlege, an die deutsche Ostsee zu fliegen. Ich habe auch aufgrund vorhandener Flugverbindungen Rostock und Usedom in meiner engeren Auswahl, wobei sich erstere Destination halt auch für Groundhopping eignen würde. Nun wollte ich aber fragen, ob mir jemand mit Tipps und Erfahrungsberichten weiterhelfen könnte. Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2018)

was willst du machen? radfahren? mitm auto rumfahren? wandern oder nur an ort und stelle gammeln? ein bischen mehr input wäre nett. du kannst nämlich fast alles an der ostsee machen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2018)

Er will Ostwind reiten.


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. Mai 2018)

Wie Aun schon sagte, bissl mehr Infos währen schon ganz nett.

 

Von wo reist Du an, muss es denn wirklich Fliegen sein? Wenn Du Dir, uns und unseren Folgegenerationen diesen ökologischen Wahnsinn antuen möchtest okay^^

 

Was hast Du dort vor? Sehenwürdigkeiten gibt es an hunderten Kilometern Ostsee, schöne Strände zum gammeln und/oder FKKn ebenso

Wie möchtest Du Nächtigen? Von der einfachen Pension und Gästezimmern über einfache Campingplätze (welche auch zum Teil Zelte und/oder Camper vermieten) bis hin zum gehobene Luxus gibt es ALLES an hunderten Kilometern Ostseeküste^^

Zwischen Rostock und Usedom liegt zufällig die größte Insel Deutschlands, Rügen mit ihrer wunderschönen Landschaft und dem preislichen Syltflair xD


----------



## peltorkid (19. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht will der Threadstarter ja alles machen^^

Oder zumindest von uns eine Auflistung mit Dingen, die man tun kann und sich dann das beste herausfischen (oder was am besten beliebt und am Bequemsten ist). Ich kenne leider mehr als genug Leute, die an der Ostsee nicht Wandern oder Radfahren wollen, weil es ihnen zu anstrengend ist. Die wollen lieber nur herumliegen und entspannen - was ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung ist.

 

Wann genau hast du denn geplant anzureisen und fliegst du hin und zurück oder nutzt du auch andere Transportmöglichkeiten?


----------



## GuajoloteReal (22. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Ich entschuldige mich, dass ich das nicht gleich dazu geschrieben habe... Mir geht es vorrangig ums Wandern und ums Radfahren, darüber hinaus besichtige ich gerne historische Städte bzw. Sehenswürdigkeiten und wenn es sich ergibt würde ich mich über den Besuch eines Fußballspiels freuen. An die Ostsee selbst würde ich am liebsten fliegen, aber vor Ort ist der Zug für mich ebenfalls eine Option. Und bezüglich der Quartiere nütze ich normalerweise Hotels ab drei Sterne (je nach Preis-Leistungsverhältnis).


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2018)

peenemünde. heeresversuchsanstalt. sehr sehenswert


----------



## peltorkid (31. Mai 2018)

Also deinen Urlaub planen können wir natürlich nicht. Das musst du schon selbst machen. Je nachdem für welche Stadt oder Städte du dich entscheidest, kannst du dann ja auch nach Hotels suchen. Hotels findest du bei jeder Hotelsuchmaschine. Da musst du dann selbst schauen, welches Hotel und welche Dienstleistungen vom Hotel dir am besten passen. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das finde ich sehr schwierig für jemand anderen zu entscheiden.

 

Hast du dich denn eigenltich schon für eine Stadt entschieden? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich entweder nach dem Angebot der jeweiligen Städte an sich gehen, also was man denn so wo wie was wann machen kann. Oder ich würde mir das günstigste Flugangebot raussuchen. Soweit ich weiß, kann man zum Beispiel vom Flughafen Linz super günstig nach Usedom reisen (falls du von Österreich aus abfliegst). Wenn das günstiger ist als Rostock zum Beispiel, würde ich mich für Usedom entscheiden^^ Herumreisen kannst du dann theoretisch immer noch. Du kannst dir jaa vor Ort ein Auto mieten.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (5. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure weiteren Antworten und für die Vorschläge!

 

@ Aun: Ich werde diese Sehenswürdigkeiten auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf behalten.

 

@ Peltorkid: Genau ab diesem Flughafen würde ich auch Verreisen, wobei es zu beiden Destinationen Verbindungen gibt. Bist du selbst schon auf Usedom gewesen?


----------

